# Duck Boat



## Jay Dangers (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm in the market for a new duck boat, I'm leaning towards a beavertail 1654 with a 35hp surface drive. Any suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## Brian Daniels (May 21, 2011)

Excel F4 hunt deck w/surface drive. Get reverse.


----------



## Dasboot (Sep 3, 2015)

Pro and Cons to every rig. Figure out what you want. You may want to find a dealer near you that you like dealing with. Makes a difference. I'm on my second Gator Trax. Love it, but not perfect. PM if you want more info.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

get a custom built boat! i personally have been looking at prodigy boats tell them what you want and they will build it. and so far i have really been liking the reviews of the 37hp EFI motor the platform you put it on is up to you. I'm still waiting for the mud buddy HDR platform to be tested some more.

but again custom built boat. every body wants or needs something diff.


----------



## Phil_MI (Nov 22, 2014)

Depends on the type of water you hunt. I hunt mainly small water sets, and use a War Eagle 1542, with a Backwater 23 longtail.


----------



## B Giese (Nov 19, 2011)

I really like my 1856 Phowler Extreme and Prodrive setup. I mostly hunt shallow marshes but do hunt big water at times and it performs well for both. Paul and the guys will build you whatever you want, and Iowa is a short drive. I'd seriously give them a good look. What part of WI are you in? Guessing west if you're looking at a beavertail


----------



## Jay Dangers (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm just west of waupun


----------



## Jay Dangers (Feb 19, 2008)

I hunt the Marsh alot and some lakes.


----------



## Jay Dangers (Feb 19, 2008)

B Giese said:


> I really like my 1856 Phowler Extreme and Prodrive setup. I mostly hunt shallow marshes but do hunt big water at times and it performs well for both. Paul and the guys will build you whatever you want, and Iowa is a short drive. I'd seriously give them a good look. What part of WI are you in? Guessing west if you're looking at a beavertail


Do you have a number for them?


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Jay Dangers said:


> Do you have a number for them?


http://www.phowlerboatcompany.com/
There's a "contact" button in the site.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

I agree with B Giese. A few years ago, I "lucked out" in purchasing a very slightly used Phowler boat/mud motor from a person in Arkansas. Since my duck camp was only a 15 minute drive to Fulton, Iowa (where the boats are made) it was even a better deal. Great duck boat for hunting/fishing in backwaters and big water of Pool 13 of the Mississippi River. Ask for Paul at Illowa Marine. 

*summer fishing set-up*









*hunting season (looking from Iowa)*









*looking at Iowa*









*tender rig*









*or towing (down the main channel)*









*just in case: this is NOT a modv hull*


----------



## Gerry Murphy (Oct 9, 2015)

Jay, I am in SE WI. If you ever want to go for a ride let me know. Prodrive 36 with full power reverse on a Phowler 1848. Just PM me or shoot me an email at [email protected]. If you are going to get a surface drive make sure you get the correct hull and a modv is not the best for these motors.


----------



## mikep123456 (Nov 13, 2013)

I went with a Xpress and a custom Bust EM Blind. 18' x 84". Blind removes in minutes. The raffia grass is complimented with native grasses etc....


----------



## Callin Baton Rouge (May 11, 2015)

I am partial to Gator Tail. The owner is a good guy. They have great rigs ready to hit the water, or you can stick their motor on your own boat. lots of different mods can be added to fit your needs/budget. Seen a number of people give them a try and love it.


----------



## Gauge123 (Dec 3, 2012)

My only advice would be get the EFI. Less trouble than the carbureted motors.


----------



## B Giese (Nov 19, 2011)

Jay Dangers said:


> I'm just west of waupun


Not far from me then, my parents live in Rosendale so that's where I set up shop a lot of the fall, probably hunt the same places I do. I put my rig into winter storage yesterday otherwise I could've showed it to you and took you out for a spin. I won't have it out until spring but I can send you some pics too if you'd like. If you're seriously looking at a new Phowler they always offer some discounts in January or February when they hit a couple boat shows. They're a Prodrive dealer too. Another option would be to talk to Johnsons in Montello, they're a gatortail dealer. One of my buddies ordered a rig from them and has been happy with it


----------



## DucksDogsDownriggers (Feb 21, 2013)

My hunting partners and I hunt almost exclusively using our boats on the Columbia River. I think type/size of boat/motor should be based on type of water you're hunting and how long you have to run your boat. 
We hunt from:
14' Hewscraft 25hp Avery Quick set blind
18' Roughneck 50hp Custom made pop up blind
21' War Eagle 90hp Custom made permanent blind
all 4 stroke Mercs

Each has adv/disadvantages. As you might imagine the 18' gets the most use, probably 75%, but there are times when smaller boat is really nice, and of course the big boat with the permanent blind is nice when you have to make long runs or have a bunch of buddies.

If I was to buybuild a new duck boat, it'd be a Phowler in a second.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

You probably don't want to wait, but it is fun to build your own. Devlin Designs out in Washington has a bunch of plans from small one man boats up to really big. The first two picks are my modified Cackler design.





These two pics are my hunting buddy's Snow Goose. That's my deer though. Awesome day a nice Whitetail, limit of ducks and a goose.


----------



## CraigS (May 18, 2006)

Devlin Honker, just need to put it together!!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

CraigS said:


> Devlin Honker, just need to put it together!!


There you go, nice boat! Mine is a modified Cackler, basically a mini-honker.


----------



## Jay Dangers (Feb 19, 2008)

B Giese said:


> Not far from me then, my parents live in Rosendale so that's where I set up shop a lot of the fall, probably hunt the same places I do. I put my rig into winter storage yesterday otherwise I could've showed it to you and took you out for a spin. I won't have it out until spring but I can send you some pics too if you'd like. If you're seriously looking at a new Phowler they always offer some discounts in January or February when they hit a couple boat shows. They're a Prodrive dealer too. Another option would be to talk to Johnsons in Montello, they're a gatortail dealer. One of my buddies ordered a rig from them and has been happy with it


Could you post some pictures?


----------



## B Giese (Nov 19, 2011)

Hopefully these work. If there's anything in particular you want to see I can probably get a pic of it


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

it's hard to give advice on a boat without knowing what kind of water you hunt on. you might need a big wide boat for big water or a narrow shorter boat for flooded timber. having said that I love my 2372 war eagle


----------



## White Quacker (Jan 12, 2011)

Havoc...... very well built boat and rides better than any aluminum boat I've ever driven. Tough boat and will fly if you need it to.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

Here's a link to my first "video ride" (Mississippi River backwaters) right after finishing several upgrades on my Phowler.....including a bimini for dog shade when summer fishing.

*Taffey & Phowler River Run - YouTube (link)*


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

I use a Grumman Sport Boat (motor/oar/paddle/pole) 15'3" - 115# ..can handle up to a 5 hp. I also do (restore/use) antique outboards and use a 1.5 HP (1948-1950) OMC/Gale produced motor (have several). I hunt small rivers, lakes/ponds/marsh...slow and sure. Grummans of this same aluminum type (tiny changes) have been made since the mid 1950s and retail for $2700, made in Marathon , NY. Check Craigslist/E-Bay.


----------



## Steve Strong (Jan 14, 2013)

Since I hunt mostly big water, this rig does me right. 
Gator Trax 1862, 140hp w/jackplate. Allows me to get in some pretty skinny water and deal w/wind and waves.


----------



## Brettttka (Feb 9, 2013)

There are more options and brands then you could possibly imagine when it comes to hunting boats. I am a Havoc boat dealer and love the performance and handling of the boat and why I became a dealer but with that said we typically hunt flooded timber where smaller outboards or surface drives are what we are using. What are the scenarios of how you hunt and what are you looking for in a boat? Typically most blinds will fit most brands of boats if you are planning on hunting out of the boat and my opinion on that is bigger is better. The new Boss surface drive motor is tough and very well made. Also the new Mud Buddy HDR is awesome and they make in a lot of different sizes.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Brettttka said:


> *There are more options and brands then you could possibly imagine when it comes to hunting boats. * I am a Havoc boat dealer and love the performance and handling of the boat and why I became a dealer but with that said we typically hunt flooded timber where smaller outboards or surface drives are what we are using. What are the scenarios of how you hunt and what are you looking for in a boat? Typically most blinds will fit most brands of boats if you are planning on hunting out of the boat and my opinion on that is bigger is better. The new Boss surface drive motor is tough and very well made. Also the new Mud Buddy HDR is awesome and they make in a lot of different sizes.


As obsessive we are in discussing, debating, arguing dogs and dog training, there is a very cool forum on duckboats, http://www.duckboats.net/cgi-bin/forum/gforum.cgi?forum=1; . I learned a lot from that forum, built two boats and made a lot of friends over there. Not just home built boats, but manufactured boats, old classics, regular jon boats, all kinds of motors even decoy carving. Check it out.


----------



## Parker M. (Mar 6, 2014)

Check out a Prodigy. They are the real deal. Have had both Excel F4 and prodigy. Excel cant hold a candle to prodigy from design to turning ability to durability.


----------



## Larry Varnado (Jan 9, 2015)

Prodigy is the real deal, but any custom Boat is better than a cookie cutter boat.


----------

